# Frage zu iReport



## jenkinz (6. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche vergeblich rauszufinden wie in iReport festeglegt werden kann, dass der Inhalt von einem Knoten auf einer neuen seite im pdf-file erstellt werden soll. die Daten lese ich aus einem xml-File aus. 
Als Beispiel folgende struktur:


```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='ISO-8859-1'?>
<buch>
	<kapitel name="Kapitel 1">
		<inhalt>erste Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>zweite Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>dritte Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>vierte Zeile</inhalt>
	</kapitel>
	
	<kapitel name="Kapitel 2">
		<inhalt>erste Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>zweite Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>dritte Zeile</inhalt>
		<inhalt>vierte Zeile</inhalt>
	</kapitel>
        ...
</buch>
```

Nun möchte ich, dass die Ausgabe im PDF-File folgendermaßen aussieht:


```
Kapitel 1

erste Zeile
zweite Zeile
dritte Zeile
vierte Zeile

---neue seite---

Kapitel 2

erste Zeile
zweite Zeile
dritte Zeile
vierte Zeile
```

jedoch sieht das ganze bei mir zurzeit so aus: 


```
Kapitel 1

erste Zeile
zweite Zeile
dritte Zeile
vierte Zeile
erste Zeile
zweite Zeile

---neue seite---

Kapitel 2

dritte Zeile
vierte Zeile
```

Also auslesen tue ich den Inhalt mit dem XPath: /buch/kapitel/inhalt.
Auf den Inhalt greife ich mit child::text() zu und auf den Kapitelnamen mit ancestor::kapitel/@nr
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich nach dem Auslesen des Inhalts eines Kapitels eine neue Seite für den Inhalt des daraufolgenden Kapitels erzwinge???
Bin für jeden Denkanstoss sehr dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## foobar (6. Feb 2009)

Du mußt nur an der gewünschten Stelle über Edit => Insert Page/column break einen Pagebreak einfügen.


----------



## jenkinz (6. Feb 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort, foobar! 
Hat geklappt!


----------

